# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الامام البخاري عربي : للدكتور لبيد ابراهيم أحمد

## جمال الكيلاني

* حياة الأمام البخاري الاجتماعية*
( 194 - 256 هـ / 809 – 869 م )
د. لبيد ابراهيم أحمد
** اسمه ونسبه :*
هو محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبة  ([1]) ، وتعني بردزبة بالعربية الزراع ([2]) ، وقيل بزروية ( وهو مصطلح لحرفة الزراعة  وليس أسم لشخص معين : أي ابن الفلاح او المزارع) ، وقيل  ابن الأحنف الجــــــــــعف  ي وهو الاصح والاقرب ([3]) .
كان أبوه إسماعيل من الصالحين المشهورين بطلب العلم ، وقد سمع من مالك بن انس وقد أشار إلى ذلك البخاري صراحة في كتابه ([4]) ، وكانت أمه مجابة الدعوة ، نشأ يتيماً ، وحفظ القرآن وثقف العربية وأجادها وفقه معنى ألفاظها ([5]) . أما جده الأول إبراهيم بن المغيرة والد إسماعيل فان أخباره بقيت مجهولة ([6]) ، أما جده الأعلى بردزبة فقيل كان مجوسياً مات عليها وهذه رواية وحيدة ، قد لاتصح *لان هناك من يرجح انه من أصل عربي* ، وان كانت اخبار حفيده (ابراهيم) مجهولة كما ذكر فمن اين لهم باخبار جده الاعلى ([7]) . ويبدو أن قول ابن عدي في بردزبة أنه كان مجوسياً ومات عليها " هو الذي بنى عليه من قال بان البخاري كان فارسيا ، "كون أن الفرس كانت تدين بالمجوسية "  ([8]) . أما ابنه المغيرة فقد أسلم على يد اليمان بن أخنس الجعفي والي بخارى وهذا قول ابن عدي نفسه وهناك من ضعف هذه الرواية   ([9]) ، فقيل للبخاري جعفي لان جده المغيرة صار ولائه ولاء الإسلام للجعفيين وليس ولاء فرد أو قبيلة ، *وقيل هو عربي صليبة من الجعفيين وهو مارجحه كل من الدكتور مصطفى جواد و الدكتور ناجي معروف والدكتور عبد العزيز الدوري والدكتور صالح أحمد العلي والدكتور حسين علي محفوظ ، في ندوة علمية عقدت بالمجمع العلمي العراقي ببغداد  في ستينيات القرن الماضي  وهو مانميل أليه ونأخذ به([10]) .* 
** مولده ووفاته** :*
ولد محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري سنة أربع وتسعين ومئة ببخارى ([11]) ، وبعد رحلة علمية طويلة استقر البخاري في المدينة التي ولد فيها ثم خرج منها إلى قرية خرتنك من نواحي سمرقند ([12]) ، فأقام بها حينا واشتد به المرض حتى مات فيها([13])،  في ليلة السبت عند صلاة العشـاء ليلة الفطـــر ودفن من الغــد يوم العيـد 
بعد صلاة الظهر ليوم السبت من غرة شوال سنة ست وخمسون ومئتان بعد أن بلغ عمره اثنان وستون سنة إلا ثلاثة عشر يوما ([14]) . 
** عصره* :
عاش البخاري في عصر الإمارة الطاهرية ، وهي أولى الإمارات شبه المستقلة ، التي نشأت في المشرق الإسلامي عام( 205هـ) حتى سقوطها عام (259هـ) ([15]) ، ولم يكن نشوءها نتيجة تمرد سياسي ، أو ثورة دينية أو عصيان اجتماعي ، بل نشأت بمحض اختيار الخليفة المأمون (198 - 218هـ ) عن طريق التعيين ([16]) . حيث تزامنت سني عمر البخاري مع حكم الأمراء الطاهريين وهم : طاهر بن الحسين بن مصعب بن زريق ( 205-207هـ). 
طلحة بن طاهر بن الحسين (207-213هـ) . 
عبد الله بن طاهر بن الحسين (213-230هـ) . 
طاهر بن عبد الله بن طاهر (230-248هـ) . 
محمد بن طاهر بن عبد الله (248-259هـ) ([17]) . 
كما عاصر من خلفاء بني العباس كلا من :-  الأمين (193-198هـ) . 
 المأمون (198-218هـ) . 
 المعتصم (218-227هـ) . 
 الواثق (227-232هـ) . 
 المتوكل (232-247هـ) . 
 المنتصر (247-248هـ) . 
 المستعين (248-252هـ) . 
 المعتز (252-255هـ) . 
 المهتدي (255-256هـ) ([18]) . 
كان الطاهريون موضع اهتمام الخلفاء العباسيين([19]) ؛ وذلك لأنهم أسهموا في ظهور الدولة العباسية وساعدوا على نصرتها ونهوضها([20]) ؛ ولان في الطاهريين خصال شخصية ، وصفات خُلُقية دفعت الخلفاء العباسيين إلى احترامهم وتقديرهم ، يضاف إلى ذلك الكفاءة السياسية والقابلية الإدارية التي هيأتهم للمشاركة في الحكم واستمرارهم فيه ([21]) . ثم أن الطاهريين لم تبدو عليهم الرغبة في الانفصال الكلي عن الخلافة العباسية ، وصارت لهم ولاية الشرطة في بغداد ، فأصبحت عوامل الارتباط بين بغداد وخراسان أمراً واقعاً ([22]) ، لذلك لم تكن الإمارة الطاهرية منفصلة تمام الانفصال عن الخلافة العباسية ، وإنما كانت تتمتع باستقلال ذاتي مرتبطا بالخلافة العباسية ([23]) . 
ثم أن طاهر بن الحسين نفسه وولده كانوا مسلمين أتقياء ، ولم يعرف عنهم الظهور بمظاهر الزندقة وعدم الاهتمام بالدين مما قد يحرج الخلافة ([24]) ؛ وقد ظلوا على العموم مصدر قوة مخلصة للخلافة العباسية يطيعون أوامرها وينفذونها دائما بأمانة وإخلاص ([25]) . وصار الطاهريون عونا للدولة للاستيلاء على البلاد الواقعة جنوب بحر الخزر ([26]) ، وساعدوا على نشر العلوم المختلفة والثقافة والأدب العربي في خراسان وعملوا على رواجه وتقدمه([27]) . وكانت بيوتات الطاهريين وقصورهم أندية علمية ومحافل أدبية يقصدها العلماء والأدباء ويؤمها السفراء، جرت فيها مختلف المناقشات الفكرية ([28]) . 
ونتيجة لهذه السياسة أنجبت خراسان الكثير من العلماء والمفكرين والكتاب في القرن الثالث الهجري ([29]) ، وأصبحت نيسابور قصبة ولاية خراسان في عهدهم من مراكز العلوم والثقافة الإسلامية ([30]) . فتفاعل البخاري مع تلك الأحداث بصورة جدية ومؤثرة ، إذ أن هذه الفترة كانت تنعم بالاستقرار والهدوء خاصة في بخارى ([31]) ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى تشجيع الطاهريين للثقافة العربية وعلومها وتقديرهم لها ([32]) . 
 عاصر البخاري عصر انهيار الإمارة الطاهرية أواخر حكمها في خراسان، بعد أن وهنت قوتها وضعفت إدارتها وفقدت سيطرتها على أملاكها ، بعد أن ارتقى على عرش الإمارة آخر ولاتها محمد بن طاهر سنة (248هـ) ([33]).  وفي هذه المرحلة ظهر يعقوب بن الليث الصفار ([34]) ، الذي استطاع من إسقاط الإمارة الطاهرية وإقامة الإمارة الصفارية سنة (259هـ) ([35]) .
 عاش البخاري أيضاً مدة تاريخية من العصر العباسي الأول مليئة بالأحداث السياسية منها سيطرة الأتراك على زمام السلطة في زمن المعتصم ، والى ذلك أشار مسكويه بقوله : " فصارت الدنيا في أيدي المتغلبين عليها وصاروا ملوك الطوائف وكل من حصل في يده بلد ملكه ومنع ماله" ([36]) ، بحيث أصبحت واسط والبصرة والأحواز في أيدي البريديين ، وفارس في يد علي بن بويه ، وكرمان في يد أبي علي الياس ، وأصبهان والري والجبل في يد أبي علي   الحسن بن بويه ، وخراسان بيد نصر بن أحمد ، وطبرستان وجرجان في يد الديلم، ومصر والشام في يد محمد بن طغج ، والمغرب وافريقية في يد أبي تميم ، والأندلس بيد الأمويين ، واليمامة والبحرين في يد أبي سعيد الجنابي([37]). 
إن الناظر غير المتمعن إلى واقع الدولة العباسية في هذه الفترة ، يرى أن هذا الوضع السياسي المضطرب سيكون له انعكاسا سلبيا على الواقع الحضاري للمجتمع ، بحيث أن مساره يأخذ مسار الواقع السياسي السلبي ، ولكن العكس هو الذي حدث ، فالتطور في مختلف محاور الحياة قد تجاوز حالات الضعف السياسي، ووصلت حركة العلوم والثقافة والمعارف إلى درجة من الرقي والتقدم لم تشهده الدولة من قبل ، وهذا متأت من خلال اهتمام الخلفاء العباسيين بالحركة العلمية وتشجيعها وتقديم كل التسهيلات للعلماء لغرض التفرغ لتحصيل العلم ، فتوزع العلماء في مساجد بغداد ومدارسها يعلمون الناس العلم ويتدارسون بينهم مختلف العلوم : كالتفسير ، والقراءات ، والحديث ، والفقه ، والمنطق ، واللغة ، والأدب، والنحو ، والبيان ، والتاريخ ، والجغرافية ، والفلسفة ، والموسيقى ، والطب، والهندسة ، والكيمياء ([38]) . 
ليس هذا فحسب بل أصبحت قصور الخلفاء مجالس للمناظرة ، ولاسيما المأمون ، فقد روي انه لما دخل بغداد أمر أن يدخل عليه من الفقهاء والمتكلمين وأهل العلم جماعة يختارهم لمجالسته ومحادثته ([39]) ، وكانت هذه المجالس والمناظرات سببا كبيرا من أسباب الرقي والتقدم العلمي ([40]) . ولم يكتف الخلفاء بهذا القدر من الدعم بل عمدوا إلى إنشاء مؤسسات خاصة عرفت بـ:دار الحكمة، وقد خصصوا لهذه الدار المجلدين والنساخين وما تحتاجه من عمال عالمين ، وزودوهم بأهم الكتب التي كانت معروفه آنذاك ([41]) . فأصبحت بغداد قبلة العلم والعلماء ، والمدينة التي يرتادها أشهر علماء ذلك العصر ، وأخذوا يدرسون ويدرّسون في جوامعها ومؤسساتها العلمية .
 إن هذا التطور في الحركة العلمية والفكرية ، شجّع أمراء الكيانات السياسية من جعل قصبة إماراتهم مراكز للثقافة ومحاورا للنشاط المعرفي في كثير من العلوم والمعارف ، فأصبح " بلاط كل أمير محفلاً علمياً ثراً يلتقي فيه العلماء والأدباء والمفكرين" ([42]) . 
وبهذا يمكن القول أن بوادر ظهور كيانات سياسية تسعى للحصول على استقلال ذاتي عن مركز الخلافة العباسية ، قد أعان بشكل واضح على ازدهار العلوم والمعارف من حيث الكم والكيف ، بحيث يمكن اعتبار القرنين الثالث والرابع الهجريين من أرقى العصور في تاريخ الدولة العربية الإسلامية من النواحي العلمية والفكرية . فقد برز خلال تلك المدة الكثير من العلماء والمفكرين والأدباء ، وصار لهم دورٌ هامٌ في التقدم العلمي والفكري ، وكان من بين هؤلاء العلماء الذين استجابوا للمؤثرات العلمية والنهضة الفكرية التي كانت عليها الدولة العربية والإسلامية محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري الجعفي القحطاني ، صاحب أول مصنف جامع لأسماء الرواة.   


([1]) الخطيب البغدادي : تاريخ بغداد ، 2 / 6 .  

([2]) النووي ، محيي الدين شرف : تهذيب الأسماء واللغات ، (عنى بنشره شركة العلماء بمساعدة إدارة الطباعة المنيرية ، القاهرة ، بلا . ت) ، 1 / 67 .  

([3]) الكرماني ، يحيى بن محمد بن يوسف : شرح صحيح البخاري ، (بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1991م) ، 1 / 11 .  

([4]) التاريخ الكبير ، 1-1 / 343 ؛ ابن حجر: تهذيب التهذيب ، (مطبعة مجلس دائرة المعارف العثمانية ، حيدر آباد الدكن ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1325هـ) ، 1 / 274 .  

([5]) المنــذري : الترغيـب والترهيـب ، ضبطه مصطفى محمد عمارة ، ( دار الحديث ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1987م) ، 1 / 18 ؛ ابن كثير : البداية والنهاية ، 11 / 28 ؛ الكرماني : شرح صحيح البخاري ، 1 / 11 .  

([6]) حمادي ، موارد الروايات التاريخية ، 20 .  

([7]) ابن عدي : الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال ، 1 / 227 ؛ الخطيب البغدادي : تاريخ بغداد ، 2 / 6 ؛ الكرماني : شرح صحيح البخاري ، 1 / 11 .  

([8]) حمادي ، موارد الروايات التاريخية ، 20 .  

([9]) ابن عدي : الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال ، 1 / 227 ؛ الخطيب البغدادي : تاريخ بغداد ، 2 / 6 ؛ الكرماني: شرح صحيح البخاري ، 1 / 11 .   

([10])القيسي ، فلاح حسين جليل : البخاري مجددا ، (رسالة ماجستير ، كلية التربية ، الجامعة المستنصرية ،  1988م) ، 16.  

([11]) الخطيب البغدادي : تاريخ بغداد ، 2 / 6 ؛ المنذري : الترغيب والترهيب ، 1 / 8 ؛ النووي : ما تمس إليه حاجة القارئ لصحيح البخاري ، تحقيق علي حسن علي عبد المجيد ، (دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، بلا . ت) ، 23 ؛ السبكي : طبقات الشافعية الكبرى ، ( دار المعرفة للطباعة والنشر ، بيروت ، الطبعة الثانية ، بلا . ت) ، م2 / 2 . بخارى : هي أعظم مدن بلاد ما وراء النهر ويفصلها عن خراسان نهر جيحون – ابن خرداذبة ، عبيد الله بن عبد الله : المسالك والممالك ، (دار إحياء التراث العربي ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1988م) ، 38 ؛ النرشخي ، محمد بن جعفر : تاريخ بخارى ، تحقيق أمين عبد المجيد بدوي ونصر الله مبشر الطرازي ، (دار المعارف ، القاهرة ، 1965 م ) ، 27 ؛ الحموي : معجم البلدان ، 1 / 353 .   

([12]) الحاكم النيسابوري  : تاريخ نيسابور ، تحقيق بهمن كريمي ، ( الناشر كتابخانه ابن سينا ، طهران ) ، 30 . خَرتَنْك : قرية بينها وبين سمرقند ثلاثة فراسخ – الحموي : معجم البلدان، 2 / 356 . سمرقند : مدينة معروفة كانت تعرف باسم السُّغد وهي من خراسان – البكري ، عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الاندلسي : معجم ما استعجم من أسماء البلاد والمواضع ، ( دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1998م) ، 3 / 41 . وقيل أن اسم هذه القرية غير ذلك وإنما سميت بخرتنك يوم مات البخاري لأن أهل سمرقند أطبقوا على أن يشهدوا الصلاة عليه وعزّت الحمر في الكراء ولهذا سميت به ، لان خر هو الحمار بلغة الفرس وتنك معناها الغالي – طاش كبري زادة ، أحمد بن مصطفى : مفتاح السعادة ومصباح السيادة في موضوعات العلوم ، تحقيق كامل بكري وعبد الوهاب أبي النور ، ( مطبعة الاستقلال الكبرى ، القاهرة ، بلا . ت ) ، 2 / 133 .    

([13]) الذهبي : سير أعلام النبلاء ، تحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط ، (الطبعة الحادية عشر، 1996م) ، 12 / 466-467 .  

([14]) ابن حبان : الثقات ، 9 / 113 ؛ ابن عدي : مقدمة الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال ، تحقيق صبحي السامرائي ، ( مطبعة سلمان الأعظمي ، بغداد ، 1977م) ، 211 ؛ الخطيب البغدادي : تاريخ بغداد ، 2 / 6 ؛ ابن أبو يعلي ، محمد بن الحسين بن خلف  : طبقات الحنابلة ، تصحيح محمد حامد الفقي ، ( مطبعة السنة المحمدية ، القاهرة ، 1952م) ، 1 / 278 .  

([15]) الدوري ، عبد العزيز : العصر العباسي الأول ، (دار الطليعة ، بيروت ، الطبعة الثالثة ، 1997م) ، 169 .  

([16]) الدليمي ، أحمد صالح مهدي : البخاري مؤرخا ، (أطروحة دكتوراه ، كلية الآداب ، جامعة بغداد ، 1998م) ، 4 .   

([17]) اليعقوبي ، أحمد بن أبي يعقوب بن جعفر بن وهب بن واضح : تاريخ اليعقوبي ، تحقيق عبد الرضا مهنا،  (منشورات مؤسسة الأعلمي للمطبوعات ، بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1993م) ، 2 / 412 وما بعدها ؛ فوزي ، فاروق عمر : الخلافة العباسية في عصورها المتأخرة ، (مطابع دار الخليج ، الشارقة ، 1983م) ، 143 .  

([18]) اليعقوبي : تاريخ ، 2 / 412 وما بعدها .  

([19]) الطبري : تاريخ ،  8 / 415 ؛ ابن الأثير ، أبو الحسن علي بن أبي الكرم الشيباني : الكامل في التاريخ،  تحقيق محمود يوسف الدقاق ، (دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1987م) ، 5 / 153 .   

([20]) الطبري : تاريخ ، 7/117 ؛ الجهشياري ، محمد بن عبدوس : الوزراء والكتاب ، تحقيق مصطفى السقا وآخرون ، ( مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1938م ) ، 84 . 

([21]) ابن طيفور ، أحمد بن طاهر الكاتب : كتاب بغداد المستوعب لفترة خلافة المأمون ، (دار الجنان ، بيروت ، لا. ت) ، 19 ؛ اليعقوبي : تاريخ ، 2 / 442 .  

([22]) ابن حبيب ، محمد البغدادي : المحبر ، تحقيق ايلزه ليحتن شتيتر ، (دائرة المعارف العثمانية ، حيدر آباد الدكن ، 1942م) ، 376-377 ؛ ابن طيفور : كتاب بغداد ، 19 ؛ اليعقوبي : تاريخ ، 2 / 411؛ الطبري : تاريخ ، 9 / 131 .  

([23]) الدوري ، عبد العزيز : دراسات في العصور العباسية المتأخرة ، (مطبعة السريان ، بغداد ، 1945م) ، 112 ؛ الدليمي : البخاري مؤرخا ، 5 .  

([24]) ابن طيفور : كتاب بغداد ، 25-34 ؛ الطبري : تاريخ ، 8 / 518-582 .  

([25]) الدوري : العصور العباسية المتأخرة ، 110 ؛ الدليمي : البخاري مؤرخا ، 5 .  

([26]) البلاذري ، أحمد بن يحيى بن جابر : فتوح البلدان ، (مطبعة الموسوعات ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1901م) ، 347 ؛ الطبري : تاريخ ، 8 / 96 .   

([27]) الدليمي : البخاري مؤرخاً ، 6 .

([28]) الجاحظ ، عمرو بن بحر : الحيوان ، تحقيق عبد السلام محمد هارون ، (مطبعة الحلبي ، القاهرة ، 1938م) ، 3 / 58 ؛ الصولي ، محمد بن يحيى : أخبار أبي تمام ، تحقيق محمود عساكر وآخرون،  (مطبعة لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر ، القاهرة ، 1937م) ، 101 ؛ الزجاجي ، عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق : الأمالي ، تحقيق عبد السلام محمد هارون ، (المؤسسة العربية الحديثة للطباعة والنشر ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1963م) ، 98 ؛ الثعالبي ، عبد الملك بن محمد النيسابوري : ثمار القلوب ، (مطبعة الظاهر ، القاهرة ، 1908م) ، 166،411 .   

([29]) ابن الفقيه ، أحمد بن إبراهيم الهمذاني : مختصر كتاب البلدان ، (بريل ، ليدن ، 1885م) ، 304 ؛ المقدسي ، محمد بن أحمد المعروف بـ : البشاري : أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الأقاليم ، (بريل ، ليدن ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1906م) ، 323 .  

([30]) محمود ، أحمد حسن : العالم الإسلامي في العصر العباسي ، (دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة ، 1966م) ، 453 . 

([31]) فامبري ، أرمينوس : تاريخ بخارى ، ترجمة أحمد محمود الساداتي ، (مطابع شركة الإعلانات ، القاهرة، 1965م) ، 143 ؛ الحديثي ، قحطان عبد الستار : أرباع خراسان ، (مطبعة دار الحكمة ، البصرة ، 1990م) ، 45 وما بعدها .  

([32]) الاصطخري ، إبراهيم بن محمد ، مسالك الممالك ، (بريل ، ليدن ، 1927م) ، 262 ؛ ابن حوقل ، محمد بن علي النصيبيني : صورة الأرض ، ( بريل ، ليدن ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1938م) ، 434 ؛ الدليمي : البخاري مؤرخا ، 6 .  

([33]) الطبري : تاريخ ، 9 / 258 ؛ الأصفهاني ، حمزة بن الحسن : تاريخ سني ملوك الأرض والأنبياء ، (مكتبة الحياة ، بيروت ، 1961م) ، 169 .  

([34]) اليعقوبي : تاريخ ، 2 / 460 .  

([35]) المصدر نفسه ، 2 / 470 ؛ الطبري : تاريخ ، 9 / 507 . 

([36]) تجارب الأمم ، 1 / 366 .  

([37]) المصدر نفسه ، 1 / 366-367 .  

([38]) حسن ، حسن إبراهيم : تاريخ الإسلام السياسي والديني والثقافي والاجتماعي  ، (دار إحياء التراث العربي ، القاهرة ، الطبعة السابعة ، 1966م) ، 2 / 323 ؛ أمين ، أحمد : ضحى الإسـلام ، (مكتبة النهضة المصرية ، القاهرة ، الطبعة العاشرة ، 2000م) ، 2 / 9 .  

([39]) أمين : ضحى الإسلام ، 2 / 57 .  

([40]) المرجع نفسه ، 2 / 59 .  

([41]) السامرائي ، خليل إبراهيم وآخرون : تاريخ الدولة العربية الإسلامية في العصر العباسي ، (مديرية دار الكتب والطباعة والنشر ، الموصل ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1988م) ، 95 .  

([42]) الدليمي : البخاري مؤرخاً ، 12 .

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

بعد البحث الجاد ...وجدت هذه الدراسة للمرحوم الدكتور لبيد ابراهيم أحمد العبيدي ،أضعها هنا خدمة للعلم والمعرفة فقط ووفاءا لاستاذنا رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته...والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
(تم التحويل من البخاري)


 هذه المقالة عن *البخاري مؤلف صحيح البخاري*. لتصفح عناوين مشابهة، انظر *البخاري (توضيح)*.


محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري

اللقب
*البخاري*

الميلاد
194هـ بلخ أفغانستان

الوفاة
256هـ

العصر
القرن الثالث للهجرة

المنطقة
خراسان

المذهب
أهل السنة والجماعة

نظام المدرسة
مدرسة الحديث

الاهتمامات الرئيسية
علم الحديث

تأثر بـ
الإمام مالك بن أنس والإمام أحمد بن حنبل

تأثر به
مسلم بن الحجاج والترمذي والنسائي

تعديل 


يعد *محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري* من أهم علماء الحديث عند أهل السنة والجماعة، (13 شوال 194 هـ - 1 شوال 256 هـ) و(20 يوليو 810 م - 1 سبتمبر 870 م)، صاحب كتاب الجامع الصحيح الذي يعتبر أوثق الكتب الستة الصحاح والذي أجمع علماء أهل السنة والجماعة أنه أصح الكتب بعد القرآن الكريم.[1][2]
*محتويات*  [اعرض] 


*[عدل]نسبه ونشأته*هو *محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبه بن الأحنف الجعفي القحطاني ، النسب[3] أبو عبد الله بن أبي الحسن البخاري* من مدينة بخارى في إقليم خراسانوأصله من مدينة بلخ وهي إحدى ولايات أفغانستان اليوم[4]، وهو الحافظ إمام أهل الحديث في زمانه، والمقتدى به في أوانه، والمقدّم على سائر أضرابه وأقرانه، وكتابه الجامع الصحيح أجمع العلماء على قبوله وصحة ما فيه.
ولد الإمام البخاري ليلة الجمعة الثالثة عشر من شوال سنة 194 هـ، ومات أبوه وهو صغير، فنشأ في حجر أمه، فتوجّه إلى حفظ الحديث وهو في المكتب، وقرأ الكتب المشهورة وهو ابن ست عشرة سنة، حتى قيل إنه كان يحفظ وهو صبي سبعين ألف حديثاً سندًا ومتنًا. أصيب بصره وهو صغير، فرأت أمه في منامها إبراهيم الخليل يقول: "يا هذه، قد ردّ الله على ولدك بصره بكثرة دعائك (أو قال: بكائك) فأصبح بصيرًا".
*[عدل]شيوخه وتلاميذه*أما شيوخه فهم كثير، حدث محمد بن أبي حاتم عنه أنه قال : " كتبت عن ألف وثمانين نفسا، ليس فيهم إلا صاحب حديث " انتهى. كما في "سير أعلام النبلاء" (12/395). وأهمية الشيخ تختلف بحسب الاعتبار : فقد تكون الأهمية بسبب مكانة الشيخ العلمية الرفيعة، وقد تكون بسبب إكثار البخاري عنه، وقد تكون بسبب علو سنده، وقد تكون بسبب تأثر البخاري به كثيرا، وقد يجتمع في الشيخ أكثر من اعتبار واحد. أما شيوخه الذين أكثر عنهم جدا في الصحيح، ولهم عنده أكثر من مائة رواية فهم : عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي، وقد فاقت رواياته عنه الثلاثمائة رواية، علي بن عبد الله المديني فاقت مروياته المائتين، أبو اليمان الحكم بن نافع، موسى بن إسماعيل التبوذكي، عبد الله بن محمد المسندي، أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين، محمد بن بشار المعروف ببندار، قتيبة بن سعيد، سلمان بن حرب، أبو الوليد هشام بن عبد الملك الطيالسي، محمد بن المثنى. أما المتوسطون : وهم من لهم دون المائة رواية وأكثر من خمسين، فهم : عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الأويسي، عبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي، إبراهيم بن موسى، إبراهيم بن المنذر، محمد بن يوسف الفريابي، محمد بن كثير، حفص بن عمر. ومن أهم شيوخه الذين بلغوا رتبة الإمامة في العلم والدين : الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وإن لم يرو عنه في الصحيح، وإسحاق بن راهويه روى عنه نحو الثلاثين رواية، وأحمد بن صالح المصري، وأبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين، وغيرهم. ولعل أعظمهم تأثيرا في نفس الإمام البخاري وشخصيته، وأجلهم مرتبة عنده هو الإمام علي بن المديني، حيث قال البخاري فيه : " ما استصغرت نفسي عند أحد إلا عند علي بن المديني " انتهى. "تذكرة الحفاظ" (2/428).
وقد ذكر الذهبي في ترجمة البخاري أسماء أشهر شيوخه، ورتبهم بحسب البلدان فقال في "سير أعلام النبلاء" (12/394-396) ؛ وأما الحافظ ابن حجر فله ترتيب آخر مفيد أيضا، حيث قال في "هدي الساري" (479) : " ينحصرون في خمس طبقات : الطبقة الأولى : من حدثه عن التابعين : مثل محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري حدثه عن حميد، ومثل مكي بن إبراهيم حدثه عن يزيد بن أبي عبيد، ومثل أبي عاصم النبيل حدثه عن يزيد بن أبي عبيد أيضا، ومثل عبيد الله بن موسى حدثه عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد، ومثل أبي نعيم حدثه عن الأعمش، ومثل خلاد بن يحيى حدثه عن عيسى بن طهمان، ومثل على بن عياش وعصام بن خالد حدثاه عن حريز بن عثمان، وشيوخ هؤلاء كلهم من التابعين. الطبقة الثانية : من كان في عصر هؤلاء لكن لم يسمع من ثقات التابعين : كآدم بن أبي إياس وأبي مسهر عبد الأعلى بن مسهر وسعيد بن أبي مريم وأيوب بن سليمان بن بلال وأمثالهم. الطبقة الثالثة : هي الوسطى من مشايخه، وهم من لم يلق التابعين، بل أخذ عن كبار تبع الأتباع، كسليمان بن حرب وقتيبة بن سعيد ونعيم بن حماد وعلي بن المديني ويحيى بن معين وأحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه وأبي بكر وعثمان ابني أبي شيبة وأمثال هؤلاء، وهذه الطبقة قد شاركه مسلم في الأخذ عنهم. الطبقة الرابعة : رفقاؤه في الطلب، ومن سمع قبله قليلا، كمحمد بن يحيى الذهلي وأبي حاتم الرازي ومحمد بن عبد الرحيم صاعقة وعبد بن حميد وأحمد بن النضر وجماعة من نظرائهم، وإنما يخرج عن هؤلاء ما فاته عن مشايخه، أو ما لم يجده عند غيرهم. الطبقة الخامسة : قوم في عداد طلبته في السن والإسناد، سمع منهم للفائدة : كعبد الله بن حماد الآملي وعبد الله بن أبي العاص الخوارزمي وحسين بن محمد القباني وغيرهم، وقد روى عنهم أشياء يسيرة. وعمل في الرواية عنهم بما روى عثمان بن أبي شيبة عن وكيع قال : لا يكون الرجل عالما حتى يحدث عمن هو فوقه، وعمن هو مثله، وعمن هو دونه، وعن البخاري أنه قال : لا يكون المحدث كاملا حتى يكتب عمن هو فوقه، وعمن هو مثله، وعمن هو دونه
وكان أكثر من تأثر به البخاري وتعلم منه هو علي بن المديني
روى عنه خلائق وأمم كثيرون. وقد روى الخطيب البغدادي عن الفربري أنه قال: سمع الصحيح من البخاري معي نحوٌ من سبعين ألفًا لم يبقَ منهم أحد غيري.
وقد روى البخاري من طريق الفربري كما هي رواية الناس اليوم
من طريقه وحماد بن شاكر ومحمد بن بن المثنى بن دينار
وإبراهيم بن معقل
وطاهر بن مخلّد
وآخر من حدث عنه أبو طلحة منصور بن محمد بن علي البردي النسفي، وقد توفي النسفي في سنة تسع وعشرين وثلاثمائة، ووثقه الأمير أبو نصر بن ماكولا.
وممن روى عن البخاري مسلم في غير الصحيح
وكان الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج يتلمذ له ويعظمه
وروى عنه الترمذي في جامعه
والنسائي في سننه في قول بعضهم
وقد دخل بغداد ثمان مرات، وكان يجتمع في كل منها بالإمام أحمد بن حنبل فيحثه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل على المقام ببغداد ويلومه على الإقامة بخراسان.
*[عدل]ملامح شخصيته*تمتع الإمام البخاري بصفات عذبة وشمائل كريمة، لا تتوافر إلا في العلماء المخلصين، وهذه الصفات هي التي صنعت الإمام البخاري:
الإقبال على العلم: قام البخاري بأداء فريضة الحج وعمره ثماني عشرة سنة فأقام بمكة يطلب بها الحديث ثم رحل بعد ذلك إلى سائر مشايخ الحديث في البلدان التي أمكنته الرُحلة إليها وكتب عن أكثر من ألف شيخ.
الجد في تحصيل العلم: وقد كان البخاري يستيقظ في الليلة الواحدة من نومه فيوقد السراج ويكتب الفائدة تمر بخاطرة ثم يطفئ سراجه ثم يقوم مرة أخرى وأخرى حتى كان يتعدد منه ذلك قريبا من عشرين مرة.
*[عدل]من كرم البخاري وسماحته*قال محمد بن أبي حاتم الرازي عن الإمام البخاري: كانت له قطعة أرض يؤجرها كل سنة بسبع مائة درهم، فكان ذلك المؤجر ربما حمل منها إلى أبي عبد الله قثّاةً أو قثّاتين؛ لأن أبا عبد الله كان معجبًا بالقثّاء النضيج، وكان يؤثره على البطيخ أحيانًا، فكان يهب للرجل مائة درهم كل سنة لحمله القثّاء إليه أحيانًا.
قال: وسمعته يقول: كنت أستغل كل شهر خمس مائة درهم، فأنفقت كل ذلك في طلب العلم. فقلت: كم بين من ينفق على هذا الوجه وبين من كان خلوًا من المال فجمع وكسب بالعلم حتى اجتمع له! فقال أبو عبد الله: ما عند الله خيرٌ وأبقى.
كان يتصدق بالكثير، يأخذ بيده صاحب الحاجة من أهل الحديث فيناوله ما بين العشرين إلى الثلاثين، وأقل وأكثر، من غير أن يشعر بذلك أحد، وكان لا يفارقه كيسه.
*[عدل]ورعه*قال محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري: ما وضعت في كتاب الصحيح حديثًا إلا اغتسلت قبل ذلك وصليت ركعتين.
قال محمد بن أبي حاتم الرازي: ركبنا يومًا إلى الرمي، فجعلنا نرمي، وأصاب سهم أبي عبد الله البخاري وتدَ القنطرة الذي على نهر ورادة، فانشق الوتد، فلما رآه أبو عبد الله نزل عن دابته، فأخرج السهم من الوتد وترك الرمي، وقال لنا: ارجعوا، ورجعنا معه إلى المنزل، فقال لي: يا أبا جعفر، لي إليك حاجة مهمة، قالها وهو يتنفس الصعداء، وقال لمن معنا: اذهبوا مع أبي جعفر حتى تعينوه على ما سألته، فقلت: أية حاجةٍ هي؟ قال لي: تضمن قضاءها؟ قلت: نعم، على الرأس والعين. قال: ينبغي أن تصير إلى صاحب القنطرة فتقول له: إنا قد أخللنا بالوتد، فنحب أن تأذن لنا في إقامة بدله، أو تأخذ ثمنه وتجعلنا في حلٍّ مما كان منا. وكان صاحب القنطرة حميد بن الأخضر الفربري، فقال لي: أبلغ أبا عبد الله السلام، وقل له: أنت في حلٍّ مما كان منك، وجميع ملكي لك الفداء، وإن قلت نفسي أكون قد كذبت، غير أني لم أكن أحب أن تحتشمني في وتدٍ أو في ملكي. فأبلغته رسالته، فتهلّل وجهه واستنار، وأظهر سرورًا، وقرأ في ذلك اليوم على الغرباء نحوًا من خمسمائة حديث، وتصدق بثلاث مائة درهم.
قال ابن أبي حاتم: ورأيته استلقى على قفاه يومًا ونحن بفربر في تصنيفه كتاب التفسير، وأتعب نفسه ذلك اليوم في كثرة إخراج الحديث، فقلت له: إني أراك تقول: إني ما أثبت شيءًا بغير علمٍ قط منذ عقلت، فما الفائدة في الاستلقاء؟ قال: أتعبنا أنفسَنا اليوم، وهذا ثغرٌ من الثغور خشيت أن يحدث حدثٌ من أمر العدو، فأحببت أن استريح، فإن فاجأنا العدو كان بنا حراك.
وضيّفه بعض أصحابه في بستانٍ له وضيّفنا معه، فلما جلسنا أعجب صاحب البستان بستانه، وذلك أنه كان عمل مجالس فيه وأجرى الماء في أنهاره، فقال له: يا أبا عبد الله، كيف ترى؟ فقال: هذه الحياة الدنيا.
وكان الحسين بن محمد السمرقندي يقول: كان محمد بن إسماعيل مخصوصًا بثلاث خصالٍ مع ما كان فيه من الخصال المحمودة، كان قليل الكلام، وكان لا يطمع فيما عند الناس، وكان لا يشتغل بأمور الناس، كل شغله كان في العلم.
*[عدل]قوة حفظه وذاكرته*وهب الله الإمام البخاري منذ طفولته قوة في الذكاء والحفظ من خلال ذاكرة قوية تحدى بها أقوى الاختبارات التي تعرض لها في عدة مواقف.
يقول البخاري: أُلهمت حفظ الحديث وأنا في الكتّاب، وكان عمره حينذاك عشر سنين. ولما بلغ البخاري ست عشرة سنة كان قد حفظ كتب ابن المبارك ووكيع.
وقال محمد بن أبي حاتم الورّاق: سمعت حاشد بن إسماعيل وآخر يقولان: كان أبو عبد الله البخاري يختلف معنا إلى مشايخ البصرة وهو غلام، فلا يكتب، حتى أتى على ذلك أيام، فكنا نقول له: إنك تختلف معنا ولا تكتب، فما تصنع؟ فقال لنا يومًا بعد ستة عشر يومًا: إنكما قد أكثرتما عليّ وألححتما، فاعرضا عليّ ما كتبتما، فأخرجنا إليه ما كان عندنا فزاد على خمسة عشر ألف حديث، فقرأها كلها عن ظهر قلب، حتى جعلنا نحكم كتبنا من حفظه، ثم قال: أترون أني اختلف هدرًا وأضيّع أيامي؟! فعرفنا أنه لا يتقدمه أحد.
وقال ابن عدي: حدثني محمد بن أحمد القومسي، سمعت محمد بن خميرويه، سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول: أحفظ مائة ألف حديث صحيح، وأحفظ مائتي ألف حديث غير صحيح.
قال: وسمعت أبا بكر الكلواذاني يقول: ما رأيت مثل محمد بن إسماعيل، كان يأخذ الكتاب من العلماء، فيطّلع عليه اطّلاعة، فيحفظ عامة أطراف الأحاديث بمرة.

*[عدل]*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*من كلمات البخاري*"لا أعلم شيئا يُحتاج إليه إلا وهو في الكتاب والسنة"
"ما جلست للحديث حتى عرفت الصحيح من السقيم وحتى نظرت في عامة كتب الرأي وحتى دخلت البصرة خمس مرات أو نحوها فما تركت بها حديثًا صحيحًا إلا كتبته إلا ما لم يظهر لي"
"ما أردت أن أتكلم بكلامٍ فيه ذكر الدنيا إلا بدأت بحمد الله والثناء عليه"
*[عدل]مصنفاته*تهيأت أسباب كثيرة لأن يكثر البخاري من التأليف؛ فقد منحه الله ذكاءً حادًّا، وذاكرة قوية، وصبرًا على العلم ومثابرة في تحصيله، ومعرفة واسعة بالحديث النبوي وأحوال رجاله من عدل وتجريح، وخبرة تامة بالأسانيد؛ صحيحها وفاسدها. أضف إلى ذلك أنه بدأ التأليف مبكرًا؛ فيذكر البخاري أنه بدأ التأليف وهو لا يزال يافع السن في الثامنة عشرة من عمره، وقد صنَّف البخاري ما يزيد عن عشرين مصنفًا، منها
الجامع الصحيح المسند من حديث رسول الله وسننه وأيامه، المعروف بـ الجامع الصحيح أو صحيح البخاري - حمل من المكتبة الوقفية
الأدب المفرد: وطُبع في الهند والأستانة والقاهرة طبعات متعددة - حمل من المكتبة الوقفية
التاريخ الكبير: وهو كتاب كبير في التراجم، رتب فيه أسماء رواة الحديث على حروف المعجم، وقد طبع في الهند سنة (1362هـ = 1943م).
التاريخ الصغير: وهو تاريخ مختصر للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه ومن جاء بعدهم من الرواة إلى سنة (256هـ == 870م)، وطبع الكتاب لأول مرة بالهند سنة (1325هـ == 1907م)
خلق أفعال العباد: وطبع بالهند سنة 1306هـ = 1888م حمل من المكتبة الوقفية
رفع اليدين في الصلاة: وطبع في الهند لأول مرة سنة (1256هـ = 1840م) مع ترجمة له بالأوردية - حمل من المكتبة الوقفية
الكُنى: وطبع بالهند سنة (1360هـ = 1941م
الضعفاء الصغير - حمل من المكتبة الوقفية
وله كتب مخطوطة لم تُطبع بعد، مثل: التاريخ الأوسط، قلت هو مطبوع في حلب باسم التاريخ الصغير والتفسير الكبير
*[عدل]صحيح البخاري*
يوجد في ويكي مصدر كتب أصلية تتعلق بـ: _صحيح البخاري_


هو أشهر كتب البخاري، بل هو أشهر كتب الحديث النبوي قاطبة. بذل فيه صاحبه جهدًا خارقًا، وانتقل في تأليفه وجمعه وترتيبه وتبويبه ستة عشر عامًا، هي مدة رحلته الشاقة في طلب الحديث. ويذكر البخاري السبب الذي جعله ينهض إلى هذا العمل، فيقول: كنت عند إسحاق ابن راهويه، فقال: لو جمعتم كتابًا مختصرًا لصحيح سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فوقع ذلك في قلبي، فأخذت في جمع "الجامع الصحيح"
بلغ عدد أحاديث صحيح البخاري مع وجود المكررة منها 7593 حديثاً حسب إحصائية الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي، اختارها الإمام البخاري من بين ستمائة ألف حديث كانت تحت يديه؛ لأنه كان مدقِّقًا في قبول الرواية، واشترط شروطًا خاصة في رواية راوي الحديث، وهي أن يكون معاصرًا لمن يروي عنه، وأن يسمع الحديث منه، أي أنه اشترط الرؤية والسماع معًا، هذا إلى جانب الثقة والعدالة والضبط والإتقان والعلم والورع.
كان البخاري لا يضع حديثًا في كتابه إلا اغتسل قبل ذلك وصلى ركعتين، وابتدأ البخاري تأليف كتابه في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي، ولم يتعجل إخراجه للناس بعد أن فرغ منه، ولكن عاود النظر فيه مرة بعد أخرى، وتعهده بالمراجعة والتنقيح؛ ولذلك صنفه ثلاث مرات حتى خرج على الصورة التي عليها الآن
قد استحسن شيوخ البخاري وأقرانه من المحدِّثين كتابه، بعد أن عرضه عليهم، وكان منهم جهابذة الحديث، مثل: أحمد بن حنبل، وعلي بن المديني، ويحيى بن معين؛ فشهدوا له بصحة ما فيه من الحديث، ثم تلقته الأمة بعدهم بالقبول باعتباره أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله. أقبل العلماء على كتاب الجامع الصحيح بالشرح والتعليق والدراسة، بل امتدت العناية به إلى العلماء من غير المسلمين؛ حيث دُرس وتُرجم، وكُتبت حوله عشرات الكتب.
*[عدل]محنة الإمام البخاري*كان البخاري شريف النفس فقد بعث إليه بعض السلاطين ليأتيه حتى يسمع أولاده عليه فأرسل إليه في بيته العلم والحلم يؤتى يعني إن كنتم تريدون ذلك فهلموا إلي وأبى أن يذهب إليهم والسلطان خالد بن أحمد الذهلي نائب الظاهرية ببخارى فبقى في نفس الأمير من ذلك فاتفق أن جاء كتاب من محمد بن يحيى الذهلي بأن البخاري يقول لفظه بالقرآن مخلوق وكان وقد وقع بين محمد بن يحيى الذهلي وبين البخاري في ذلك كلام وصنف البخاري في ذلك كتاب أفعال العباد فأراد أن يصرف الناس عن السماع من البخاري وقد كان الناس يعظمونه جدا وحين رجع إليهم نثروا على رأسه الذهب والفضة يوم دخل بخارى عائدا إلى أهله وكان له مجلس يجلس فيه للإملاء بجامعها فلم يقبلوا من الأمير فأمر عند ذلك بنفيه من تلك البلاد فخرج منها ودعا على خالد بن أحمد فلم يمض شهر حتى أمر ابن الظاهر بأن ينادى على خالد بن أحمد على أتان وزال ملكه وسجن في بغداد حتى مات ولم يبق أحد يساعده على ذلك إلا ابتلي ببلاء شديد فنزح البخاري من بلده إلى بلدة يقال لها خرتنك على فرسخين من سمرقند فنزل عند أقارب له بها وجعل يدعو الله أن يقبضه إليه حين رأى الفتن في الدين ولما جاء في الحديث (وإذا أردت بقوم فتنة فتوفنا إليك غير مفتونين)، ولقي الإمام ربه بعد هذه المحنة.
*[عدل]ثناء العلماء عليه*قال أبو العباس الدعولي كتب أهل بغداد إلى البخاري... المسلمون بخير ما حييت لهم... وليس بعدك خير حين تفتقد... وقال الفلاس كل حديث لا يعرفه البخاري فليس بحديث
قال أبو نعيم أحمد بن حماد هو فقيه هذه الأمة وكذا قال يعقوب بن إبراهيم الدورقي ومنهم من فضله في الفقه والحديث على الإمام أحمد بن حنبل واسحاق بن راهويه وقال قتيبة بن سعيد رحل إلي من شرق الأرض وغربها خلق فما رحل إلى مثل محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري.
*[عدل]وفاته*فكانت وفاته ليلة عيد الفطر سنة (256هـ) وكان ليلة السبت عند صلاة العشاء وصلي عليه يوم العيد بعد الظهر وكفن في ثلاثة أثواب بيض ليس فيها قميص ولا عمامة وفق ما أوصى به وكان عمره يوم مات اثنين وستين سنة.
*[عدل]طالع كذلك*مسلم بن الحجاج
الحديث النبوي
الكتب الستة
*[عدل]مصادر**^* مجموع الفتاوى - ابن تيمية 321/20
*^* مقدمة شرح صحيح مسلم - يحيى بن شرف النووي
*^* سلمان الهلالي : البخاري عربي النسب ، بخاري المولد ، ص1 .
*^* مصطفى جواد-أصول التاريخ والأدب -المجمع العلمي العراقي-ص345

البداية والنهاية، ابن كثير
الوافي في الوفيات، صلاح الدين الصفدي
سير أعلام النبلاء، الذهبي
تهذيب الكمال ج1 ص 516
*[عدل]وصلات خارجية*البخاري.. رحلة مع الخلود: (في ذكرى وفاته: 30 رمضان 256هـ)، إسلام أون لاين، 16 ديسمبر 2001

----------


## العبدلي

*قَرَأْتُ مرَّةً أنَّ الإمامَ البُخاريَّ - رحمه اللهُ تعالى - تُرْكيُّ الأصْل 



المُهِمُّ أنَّ الإمامَ البُخاريَّ مُسلِمٌ ثُمَّ ليكُنْ بَعدَها ما شاءَ عربيّاً أو فارسيّاً أو تُرْكيّاً .*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/محمد_بن_إسماعيل_البخاري الجعفي القحطاني .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله الإمام البخاري رحمة واسعة

----------

